
Open-sourcing PyTorch-BigGraph for faster embeddings of extremely large graphs - smhx
https://ai.facebook.com/blog/open-sourcing-pytorch-biggraph-for-faster-embeddings-of-extremely-large-graphs
======
bryanrasmussen
Don't see anything but my main problem is finding a good open source graph
engine (NEO4J level maturity or close) that I can install locally and develop
my application on and that allows me to spin up multiple graphs on the same
machine easily.

~~~
mark_l_watson
binarymax in another comment is correct about what PBG does. Still, I am
interested in combining deep learning and Neo4J (and possible RDF data stores
in the future) and I am experimenting with some code for a book project.

~~~
rahulkulhari
look at word octavian([https://www.octavian.ai/](https://www.octavian.ai/)) is
doing

~~~
mark_l_watson
Thanks! Interesting stuff.

